# Беларусь > Гомельская область >  Рогачёв

## AKON

Да-да, и такой город есть в гомельской области))

----------


## Mouse

Так надо добавить доп. инфу, фоток. А то попахивает провокацией. Вдруг это заговор гомельчан!

----------


## Vanya

нет фоток - нет города

----------

